# Canadian...eh?



## denalidog

Howdy, from Alberta, Canada....just wondering if there are any fellow canadian cowgirls/boys on this site, throw me a rope if you wanna.:wink:


----------



## westerncowgurl

im from ontario


----------



## Jacksmama

Not born there but my dads family is from Ontario, welcome to the forum, eh!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lilruffian

I'm from Alberta too! Welcome eh! lol the forum's great


----------



## Tala

Well I'm Blackfoot Indian and my ancestors are from Alberta! Um... eh.. lol


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I used to live in the UP and we used to go to Canada a lot...eh there. =)


----------



## ridergirl23

im in alberta to eh! lol
welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

BC! I'm Jessica welcome and nice to meet you!


----------



## ridergirl23

cheyennesmom.... did you send your horses face marking into a magazine??? there was an article with some cool face markings horses have and some people sent their hroses amrkings in... and im SURE ive seen yourhorses face before! lol. maybe he has a twin...


----------



## Skutterbotch

ON girl here


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

born in montreal but moved to kansas 5 years ago.......


----------



## Golden Horse

Hi neighbor, Saskatchewan person here:wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

ridergirl23 said:


> cheyennesmom.... did you send your horses face marking into a magazine??? there was an article with some cool face markings horses have and some people sent their hroses amrkings in... and im SURE ive seen yourhorses face before! lol. maybe he has a twin...


hmm... well she's not really my horse, I lease her, but I don't think her owner has..... her previous owner could have.... What magazine was it?
haha thats funny though! I love her marking it makes me smile everytime she turns her head and pirks up her ears! its like she's saying 'say what???' haha Cheyenne's so cute!!!


----------



## qharabluver

I'm in BC as well Cheyennesmom i've also seen a horse with a marking like hers in the AQHA Magazine.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ oh thats weird! I didn't know she was famous! lol jk! haha it would make sence though cuz she's 23 so she has probably had lots of owners before!


----------



## EmilyandNikki

Well hello west-coasters! I am from the rock on the east end called Newfoundland.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I'm from Manitoba! The land of people who don't know how to use a computer, because I only meet another Manitoban about once a year online! :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

mac i just had to laugh....when i was a kid and the family pet would disapear my mom would always tell us that she shipped it off to winnipeg to live with a old woman.........uumm errrr what a kid would belive.


----------



## ridergirl23

qharabluver said:


> I'm in BC as well Cheyennesmom i've also seen a horse with a marking like hers in the AQHA Magazine.


 oh good im not just crazy! xD :lol:


----------



## Hali

I'm in Calgary!


----------



## ridergirl23

^ hey! Me too! What barn are you at!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hali

Woodline


----------



## palominolover

I'm from Saskatoon, welcome to the forum =)


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum to the forum. There are quite a few people from Alberta on the forum. Hope you enjoy your stay here with us


----------



## masatisan

I'm from Quebec. For some reason people on chats/forums tend to run away when I say so. I'm almost-not-in-Quebec I can pretty much see Ontario (Ottawa) from my back yard! (okay not really, but I can if I take a ten minute bike ride down main street)


----------



## newowner

masatisan said:


> I'm from Quebec. For some reason people on chats/forums tend to run away when I say so. I'm almost-not-in-Quebec I can pretty much see Ontario (Ottawa) from my back yard! (okay not really, but I can if I take a ten minute bike ride down main street)


I'm from the Ottawa area....work in Ottawa but I live close to Casselman....small world!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

i was born and raised in beaconsfield quebec and rode in ste lazare my entire life, packed up my tack box about 5 years ago and grab my daughter and moved to the states to be with my husband. lol no one tends to run away from a quebecer here.....they just make fun of your grammer a lot.


----------



## LittlemanRob

New horseman here in NS. Hi all!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

welcome here to you too LittlemanRob!


----------



## dressagexlee

Southern Albertan here (south of Calgary) - but my dad's half of the family is from PEI, so we know how to party!
I'm mostly a "freelance" catch rider, so I ride at a few different barns.

There are so many Albertans on here.



Hali said:


> Woodline


Oi! I know a bunch of riders there. I went to school with a couple of kids, and I used to work at the same barn as Jessie. You probably know them?


----------



## ilyTango

Ontario here! =) Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sarahver

I am not Canadian but just want to say that I LOVE CANADIANS!!! I am Australian and I have loved every Canadian I have met here in the States - down to earth, friendly, happy and a lot of fun, it makes me feel like I have Aussie friends again, it's great. Oh and instead of saying eh at the end of every sentence, I say 'hey' but at least you understand hey?

I am hoping to move to Vancouver some day...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

sarah my small animal vet is a aussie, he always makes fun me being canadian and living in ks...made the mistake of wearing a roots t shirt to app once.......haven't live that one down yet.


----------



## sarahver

What in the world is a roots t-shirt? Even though I don't know what one is, it is Australian custom to take the mickey out of anyone and everyone, nothing like a good ribbing to make people smile!!


----------



## Hali

dressagexlee said:


> Southern Albertan here (south of Calgary) - but my dad's half of the family is from PEI, so we know how to party!
> I'm mostly a "freelance" catch rider, so I ride at a few different barns.
> 
> There are so many Albertans on here.
> 
> 
> Oi! I know a bunch of riders there. I went to school with a couple of kids, and I used to work at the same barn as Jessie. You probably know them?


 
I may! I haven't been here super long, and I mainly ride when the barn is super quiet, but I may know some people!


----------



## Hali

sarahver said:


> What in the world is a roots t-shirt? Even though I don't know what one is, it is Australian custom to take the mickey out of anyone and everyone, nothing like a good ribbing to make people smile!!


 
Roots is a Canadian sporting/clothing/winter clothing/misc store.

Here's the website: www.roots.ca

I'm pretty sure every Canadian owns a Roots something.


----------



## Arksly

Yay! A fellow Albertan!!! Welcome to the forum! What part of Alberta are you in? I'm just near Edmonton.


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

I'm from manitoba  brandon/virden area...don't meet too many mainitobans  anyone elts from manitoba pm me!! Lol oh by the way I have a roots sweater 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

I'm from manitoba  brandon/virden area...don't meet too many mainitobans  anyone elts from manitoba pm me!! Lol oh by the way I have a roots sweater 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## denalidog

Holy road apples!!!! been awhile since i've been on here. Great to see some fellow AB'ers. I think someone asked where i was...Medicine Hat. Been here for only about 4 years and have a good job that lets me enjoy the life I lead. Working on my dreams, "Rome wasn't built in a day" and I am sure some stones were broken along the way. Own a 4 yr old AQHA bay roan mare and her and my dog are my world right now....recently seperated. (its a good thing). Just waiting to find that special someone to be my sidekick down the trail of life, but everything has its reason(s). Thank you for introducing yourselves and best of luck with all your adventures. Peter


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I'm from southwestern Ontario  _


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Windsor, Ontario here


----------



## jinxremoving

I usually live in Ottawa but I'm currently in Halifax. Used to live in London, Ontario but thankfully got out of there as soon as I could! =)


----------

